# Local Stream substrate



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone ever use substrate from their local stream or river? In front of my mom's house is a nice spring feed stream that I can collect endless amounts of substrate from containing particles the size of ecco or slightly larger mixed with sediment/dirt. Just wondering how this would work.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Take a look at the thread below. I have used such substrates in two low light and no CO2 tanks with no problems.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10713


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Does the substrate you are talking about, bichir, have plants growing in them? My local stream have sediment and clay, as well as many critter that lurks in them like worms, but no plants .


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

You know what, I am not sure. I havn't been to the creek for awhile, so I don't remember. I'll have to check.


----------

